

Leak highlights risk of outsourcing US spy work - yiedyie
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jyD4vgcT8j_t6zrgo1XnnEOZdwaQ?docId=CNG.da02366840080e8b9ef58c367060b701.2d1

======
yiedyie
So they know that green badges are a risk, them why they still use this
scheme? Either greed or the blue badges are not so competent.

